# Brockton VA



## Bigape9 (Feb 20, 2003)

: :tellme: Just wondering i put in for the Brockton VA job. did any one else and has any one herd anything back yet.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Bigape I thought that posting was for the Boston VA??? I could have read it wrong though!! If the Feds are anything like the state you will not hear anything until December Good Luck! Hey Thirmois you may be able to answer this gentlemans question since you are a Fed-er-ally?


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Brockton VA No offense to VA cops but @##$% them. I applied a few years ago, I had a p/t academy and 2 f/t academies A degree and 8yrs on the job and those foosl said I was not qualified. I felt like going there and leaving a bag of burning shit on thier door step.


----------



## Pinkos307 (Jun 30, 2003)

I work for the National Park Service with Thirmois and we have the same problem tranferring into a city/state job. The federal academy is now 6.5 months and still our training isn't good enough for this state. 

Good luck hearing from the VA. Once you apply it usually takes 3-4 weeks for the agency to receive the cert. list and then (as we all know) the government moves at a slow pace. I guess the length of time, once hey receive the cert. list, all depends upon how desperate they are to hire.
Give them a call and let them know you are seriously interested. 

The VA academy is 5 weeks in Arkanas. But if you want to transfer to another federal agency you have to go through another full academy. But the VA is a good step in the right direction if you want to gain you federal status

Good luck


----------



## q5_po (Aug 23, 2002)

Boston VA Police include the following locations:

1. Jamaica Plain
2. West Roxbury
3. Brockton
4. Causway Street Out-Patient Clinic (Boston)
5. Worchester Out-Patient Clinic
6. Lowell Out-Patient Clinc

These are the locations that are MANNED by the Boston VA Police

PS, for those Officers out there that have worked for years at a campus department, by OPM rules, campus work, nor aux. work count. You must have ONE YEAR of full time law enforcement experience on a municipal, county, state, or federal agency. If all your work is part-time, you must total your hours, if it = 1 year (40 hr week), they will take that. Also, 1 year military law enforcement or a 4 year degree in C.J. counts. Believe me, not my rules. It is a good stepping stone to get out to the "big" federal agencies. We have alot of guys leave for other agencies (hopefully me included). In the last 3 years, off the top of my head, we have had 2 guys go to Boston PD, 3 to DHS FPS, 1 to US Marshals, 1 to Air Marshals (I turned it down), 1 is waiting for his date for US Customs, and I am awaiting MSP. 

We have a high turnover rate. Keep applying, you will get the call eventually. Remeber, when you word your applications think POLICE! Do not use words like security or auxillary. If you are an Auxillary/Special Police Officer, use your head, your title may be too long in the application. The applications go to a non-LE pencil head that reviews your application to see if you qualify. The more POLICE type words you use the better your chances. Good Luck


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Hey Q5!

Good reply! One quick word of caution.......The DEU will qualify some campus experience _*IF*_ the position was one in which the individual was SWORN and performed the full range of law enforcement duties as outlined on the supplemental questionaire (Arrests&apprehension/warrants/investigations/testifyin court/deadly force/etc, etc., etc) This only applies to the GS-05 level though.

So for some of those College/University departments who are the real deal (We know who you are) remember to put "Police Officer" and not SSPO/Special/Deputy etc on your resume or OF-612 or whatever the're using this week!

Good Luck!


----------



## KML161 (Nov 21, 2002)

Hey Q5, you might want to check your info. Bedford oversee's the Lowell clinic and I believe that Worcester is under Northhampton.


----------



## vapd2927 (Apr 29, 2003)

*VA Police*

Let me set the record straight. The VA Police is a good job, however just remember one thing, DO NOT expect that the job will be similiar to a muncipal police job. There are some occasions (not many) that you will perform some similiar functions to muncipal, but for the most part this job is unique to a hospital or medical facility related law enforcement. If you are lucky enough to get stationed in Brockton you will at least have 150 acres of area to patrol and on the off shifts we assist Brockton PD alot with calls, however you do so with caution because management won't back you if you leave the property. 
If you are looking to get started in the Federal system then the VA would be a good place to start but don't expect too much especially if your younger and more aggressive. Take the job for what it is. Good luck and don't get discouraged if you don't hear anything.


----------



## q5_po (Aug 23, 2002)

KML161 said:


> Hey Q5, you might want to check your info. Bedford oversee's the Lowell clinic and I believe that Worcester is under Northhampton.


Thats odd, I am one of the Field Training Officers/Firearms Instructors for our Job and as of this week I am STILL conducting the training for Lowell and Worcester. I think you may want to check your info Sir. And PS, the latest RUMOR is that Boston is going to take over Bedford.


----------



## DODK911 (May 21, 2003)

As A Federal Police Officer I can tell you the word "FAST" is not in the Governments vocabulary! It took 10-11 months from the time I applied untill the time I got an interview, so just be patient and good luck getting on the job.

Stay Safe.


----------



## KML161 (Nov 21, 2002)

Q5.....Sorry about that I was given bad info. Oh yeah and I am sure you know what rumors really are. Hopefully the next month or so we will know what the real deal will be.


----------



## Bigape9 (Feb 20, 2003)

*BROCKTON VA POLICE*

Thanks for the info. Know that i know the Goverment makes the state look like thier in a hurry. Whats the prosses like and how is it worjing thier. Is thier money to be made.


----------

